# Help



## dudeswag01 (Sep 18, 2011)

Ok short story long been with this girl fell in love first sight been together almost 2yrs.We have a baby together she lives at her moms house as well as i do were 20 yr old.Everything kinda whent downhill with the pregnacy.She didn't wan't the baby whent and asked her EX boyfriend for 500 dollers for an abortion.So we're going to the clinic she doesn't even let me in the office in the back when she is called with her.The whole 2weeks after finding out shes 4months she basically threw me aside.She wouldnt let me in the back well find out she is too far along and can't get the aboriton.Come to find out shes was on the phone informing her ex the whole session with the dr tell me what that looks like?Well anyways that whole situation kinda carried with me throughout her pregnacy she ended having to be hospitalized for like 3months.It was really hard for me to get to the hospital haveing no car and working 5days a week all night but i did what i could.Fast foward to due date she was in labor i had no idea i have a freidn take me there to see her and her mom is with her and let me inform you her mom hates me around and lies about when im allowed to goto the hostpial they both do i dont understand but they do.So i whent to see my baby was there a good hour and after we had to give the baby back to dr's cuz he was premature.We went back into the room and you just feel it im not wanted so i left her mom said she was going to stay with her so i couldn't she can only have one vistor so i had no other choiice but to leave pretty much and i have another 3yr old i have court orderd Weekends and the next day was weekend time.ANYWAYS shes out of the hospital for like 1month up my ass about everything so i just needed a break took the weekend party with my bois.She took that whole thing as IM GAY with my friend that took me to the hospital the same one i partyed with.I ensure you im not iwould admit it anyways this goes gay thing and me not being there as much as she wanted let me remind you she and her mother would avoid me to go and make up excuses so what really am i supose to do they were telling hostpial crewfew was at a certain time so icouldn't really argue it but relized i should find out and did betime i did she was out already ask questions if you may this is alot to type few detail as i should but anyways IM accused of being gay for almost a year now everyday almost its pretty fruistraiting we fought everyday bout it my temper gets the best and i flip the **** out pretty much i hate it well one day she decicdes to pull her tricks with the gay **** soo i blew up got mad and left.She breaks up with me and says i need to admit im gay before she can consider getting back with me for the past month i have not seen her and she dont let me see my son she claims every other day she misses me shes text me on facebook i miss you blah blah but doesn't want to see me doesn't call me wont answer evey now and then but then she still at my breaking point when im bout to say **** it and find someone else she butters me in with i love you blah blah and thinks she can get mad if i can go hang out with this friend im suppose to be gay with shes up and down and the other day now its i dont care nemore **** off you did this and that i dont understand i ask her if she is seeing someone else she tells me no its pretty obvious you don't go a month BTW our 2yr anniversary passed and she didn't bother to call for **** SUGGESTIONS OPIONONS?


----------

